# over nite cervasa sat. need 2



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

gonna leave out freeport sat. be back sun. 
catch some snappers, and troll till we get to the rig and jig at nite for tuna at cervasa east or west prolly both.
need two 
have any gear or trolling lures would be a plus
call 254 482 0088


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

What's the cost? I have lot of live piggy perch to take along! Very good jigging skills, plenty of tackle!


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

prolly around $200


----------



## acehead (Aug 22, 2007)

Pm sent


Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

did you go? and what did you catch


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*fish caught*

2 wahoo snapper limits and a dozen or so mahi mahi 
richroose posted a couple pictures on the blue water board port a report 
we wound up going to port a instead better looking water that way last weekend headed south


----------

